# Do Istari have anything to do with ISTAR?



## Licky Linguist (Nov 13, 2020)

*(From Wikipedia)

ISTAR* stands for intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition, and reconnaissance. In its macroscopic sense, ISTAR is a practice that links several battlefield functions together to assist a combat force in employing its sensors and managing the information they gather.

Information is collected on the battlefield through systematic observation by deployed soldiers and a variety of electronic sensors. _Surveillance_, _target acquisition_ and _reconnaissance_ are methods of obtaining this information. The information is then passed to intelligence personnel for analysis, and then to the commander and his staff for the formulation of battle plans. Intelligence is processed information that is relevant and contributes to an understanding of the ground, and of enemy dispositions and intents.


Sounds a bit like the purpose of Istari. Any relation?


----------

